# Head cold with jaw pain



## sunnygir1

I have been fighting off a cold for a few days. Last night it got me. I have a stuffed up nose, sinus pain, throat pain, headache, and jaw pain. This last symptom is not one I normally have. Any advice for easing it? I put white flower oil on it last night, but I don't think it helped.


----------



## MoonWillow

My first impression when you said jaw pain was "sinus". I would say that whatever you are doing for the relief of sinus pressure/headache would also relieve that. Its all related you know? Maybe try not to think of it as a seperate experience.

My teeth used to hurt when I would get a sinus infection. I actually went to the dentist for it once (a long time ago) because I swore I had many cavities but nope!

This is a personal choice (obviously) but I don't hesitate to take stronger medication when natural stuff isn't cutting it. Its all about balance IMO.
GL!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

The sinuses actually run down the side of your jaw from your ears. This is why sometimes you'll end up with a "stuffed up" feeling in your ears when you're sick.
It sounds like you caught the same thing I did this weekend. I was horribly miserable.
I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## sunnygir1

Well, I'm better today.

Thank you for your responses.

I don't know if the jaw pain was sinus stuff or achy body stuff; it was like the muscles of my jaw were tight.

I was in so much pain that I couldn't sleep last night...I resorted to aspirin, which I rarely do. I took one at midnight, and still couldn't sleep. I took another at one o'clock and was asleep by 1:30. I slept until my 18 month old woke me at 6:30.

Being sick with small children to care for is so awful! Thankfully dd slept 8 hours straight last night for the first time probably since she was 5 months old!

Thanks again! I am a new woman today.


----------



## MoonWillow

Yea its super tough caring for kids when your sick. Days like that I wish MDC weren't a virtual community so we could all pitch in and help each other. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## lil_miss_understood

It *is* really hard to be sick when you're the primary child care provider for your family, especially when you have a whole house to look after on top of it (which most mothers do).
I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------

